# ALLOW NEW MEXICO NIGHT PREDATOR HUNTING!!!!!!



## coyotekid11 (Jan 21, 2013)

HI, Guys im a new mexico predator hunter and i love it. It is my best hobby ever. I always hear out of state friends talking about night hunting and deang i really want to night hunt predators. The only thing is you cant night hunt predatores here in new mexico. I am 14 and i have talked to the game and fish about this and others but there is no way to allow it. night hunting is allowed in 44 states in the US but not NEW MEXICO. ALLA ROUND NEW MEXICO TO.

I WANNA HERE WHAT YOU GUYS GOT TO SAY ABOUT THIS.I WANNA ALLOW NIGHT HUNTING FOR PREDATORS.

:help: :hunter4: :smiley-good-post-sign:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can only hunt them (coyotes and lions only)at night here in certain areas. You'll have to get a petition going. Circulate it through gun shops and sporting goods stores. Cattle ranchers are normally on board with anything to wipe coyotes off the face of the earth too.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

In North Dakota you can only hunt coyotes at night from December until the end of March. Problem is, no lights of any kind allowed and no night vision. Makes ya wonder how you are supposed to see and verify your target.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Just tell them it is legal in NY...... That might get the ball Rollin for ya 

*with the use of hand held and gun mounted light*


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Only legal in Michigan from Oct 15 to March something.


----------



## bite.a.bullet (Jan 2, 2013)

I guess it's because of some "night sky" law passed in the 70's to help prevent light pollution. Idk it's weird


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

No closed seasons here night or day. Start calling and emailing all the state guys and get their attention.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

